# Chat night for adoption and fostering



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi ladies and gents

Over the last few weeks we have been thinking about the topics that get talked about alot on the adoption/fostering boards and would like to offer to run the following chat sessions- feedback welcome!

*Newbie/starting out chat- aimed at those who are just starting down the road to adoption /fostering.
from making the decision right through to starting prep course 
*Journey to being approved and awaiting your match/placement- aimed for those who have done prep and home study and are now "waiting" for that match (or placement when it comes to fostering)

*Adoptive parents and foster careers chat- this will be a good chance to chat to other new parents plus get a view from foster careers too

*General chat- a night just to have a general natter about everything to do with adoption and parenting

was thinking of doing them weekly in a set order maybe on say a weds night - each chat session is open to all to come into however it will be aimed to talk about the above

please ca you all vote for a day and time so we can work out the best days/time to run this

thanks
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and Gents

please keep voting if you have not voted yet

from the looks of things our chat nights will be on a wednesday starting from 7.30-7.45 pm until 9.30-10pm- should be starting them either next weds 16 or following- please keep checking in here as i will be posting info here

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies and Gents

Adoption chat sessions will be starting from Wednesday 20th June- from 7.45pm until 9.30pm

*********

The sessions will be held in the Adoption room for which you will need a password- please PM me for this.

The first session will be general chat- then we we do them weekly as follows below

*Newbie/starting out chat- aimed at those who are just starting down the road to adoption /fostering.
from making the decision right through to starting prep course

*Journey to being approved and awaiting your match/placement- aimed for those who have done prep and home study and are now "waiting" for that match (or placement when it comes to fostering)

*Adoptive parents and foster careers chat- this will be a good chance to chat to other new parents plus get a view from foster careers too

*General chat- a night just to have a general natter about everything to do with adoption and parenting


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Looking forward to it


----------



## KarenM

Great Rich is out on Wednesday's so I can chat to my hearts content without a tutting noise in the background!!

Karen x


----------



## saphy75

cool well done MJ i'm looking forward to chatting   

pam xx

P.s will i need the password or can mods still get in without ?


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Sorry to digress but i like your new lover


----------



## saphy75

Thank you he is very sexy   got a body on him like mr muscle

pam xx


----------



## Lynnm

Hi M J

I would like to join the chat on Wednesday, but having bother trying to PM you for password and I am not entirely sure how get into the chat.

Cheers
Lynn


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Lynnm

will pm you now with the details you need for chat inc how to get in

any ladies who want/need the passowrd can either PM me or post here to request it and i will pm you

Looking forward to getting some pro-active chats going for adoption

thanks

Mez
xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi

I'd love to join chat on Wednsday night,

see you all there, I'll bring nibbles, any request??!


----------



## Old Timer

Hi MJ
Can you send me the details for the chat please?
Thanks
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and gents

OT- have PMed you the info for chat

Ever- any nibbles will be nice! 

have also PMed Jilldill and JillAlan with the info needed

Any one else? if you have been in for adoption chat before password is the same however please just check you can get in chat as updates have beren made the past few months

Thanks

Mez
x


----------



## TraceyH

Hi MJ

Could you PM me the details.  I have never done chats before so do not have a clue how to get started.

Thanks.

Tracey


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

just  this up ladies

All those going down the adoption road no matter which part of the track your on is welcome

xxx


----------



## magenta

Help!  i can't log into chat for some reason - it keeps telling me i am a guest.

please tell me what i am doing wrong?

magenta x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

just looking into it for you now hun

xx


----------



## everhopeful

I can;t enter the chat room. It's come up with big grey box and told me to wait, but nothing......

is anyone else in chat


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi ever

sorry didnt see your message till now- i was in chat till a few mins to 10pm

if you could try again and let me know however just to check first that you have Java on your pc?

hugs

xxx


----------



## 4everurs

All done it was last night!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Yeah been and gone bud, but there are more coming up


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

**stu74** said:


> All done it was last night!!!!!!!


oh stu you confuse me- but then again thats why i love ya(he is my DH incase ya worried ladies and gents!)

x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

ah right with you, hello Stu (Mr MJ)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and Gents

Chat night tonight!

we can either have a theamed night or just general chat- will seen who comes in

I will be off line now for a few house however will be back on line from 6.30 pm for those who need help getting into chat or need the passowrd for the adoption room

Chat will start in the adoption room from 7.45 pm untill 9.30

look forward to chatting later

Thanks

Mez
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥




----------



## saphy75

would of joined you but my internet went off   now i'm going in the bath then having an early night (and i mean for sleep too)

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

i had a nap so i would be awake for chat tonight! was shattered as sorting out some messy paperwork last night which ment i didnt sleep much!

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey laides

just going into chat now

if its not busy tonight i shall be logging out just after 9 as shattered however if lots turn up i will stay till 10pm!

come join me

*********

xxx


----------



## magenta

see you in a bit!


----------



## ebonie

Hi mj i have just pm you hope you got my message hugs ema xxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

ebonie said:


> Hi mj i have just pm you hope you got my message hugs ema xxxxx


All sorted hun- sorry again for the delay in giving you the info from your first request months ago!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

CHAT ON NOW TILL 9PM   
(due to the adoption prog on at 9pm)​


----------



## Camly

hi there

can i please have a password for the chat?

thanks  

camly xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

due to our house move i wont be able to host chat this weds however will be back for next weds (if the net is up and working-gets fitted tue am)

we are up to are ears in paint! 

hugs

xxx


----------



## saphy75

I can't cover on wed either but i'll be about on thursday 8 til 10, so if anyone wants to chat just let me know 

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

saphy75 said:


> I can't cover on wed either but i'll be about on thursday 8 til 10, so if anyone wants to chat just let me know
> 
> pam xx


Thank you so much pam

xx


----------



## saphy75

no probs MJ

is the chat still off tonight ? as it's still on the calendar 

pam xx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone (and anyone!)

I have tried the chat room tonight and I'm told to wait until the page loads - I have waited more than 5 minutes and all that is there is a square with a little box with a red cross to the left.  Am I right in thinking I may not have the software to run this part of the program or am I just being a dunce?

Help. 
Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

chat still off tonight as only got in 10mins ago- covered in paint- going for a shower and early night

Misty- you need to download java script http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0

xxx


----------



## saphy75

MJ you just beat me to it   

pam xx


----------



## Misty C

MJ & Pam

Thanks for that I have now downloaded Java. 

Sorry MJ, I knew you were painting but thought the 'chat' just carried on - although logically it would be no fun without you!  

Hope you get the paint off and enjoy your early night. 

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## TraceyH

M J - When you have a moment can you send me details of how to get onto the chat for next week.  I have PM'd you a couple of times but you have probably not received them - they are probably sitting in someone else's inbox knowing me!

Thanks.

Tracey


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

Tracy- sorry i havent PMed you the details (if you PMed me as MJ or mj its not be- i have a space) to get into chat just click on chat at top of the screen, and it should log you into the chat room automatically however if it doesnt you need to click on the link i have left for misty

once in chat then double click on the adoption room and entre the password(which i will PM you)

hugs

xx


----------



## 4everurs

Hello this is mj's DH if anyone needs the password please pm me as mj is just making my tea yum yum


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and gents

Sorry its short notice but just to say i wont be in chat tonight- i have a upset tummy and horrid headache(think thats the weather) so taking my self off to bed!

xxx


----------



## magenta

sorry to hear you aren't well - hope you feel better soon

Maggie xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and Gents

I am all better- went to bed straight after posting and slept on/off till 7am- felt so horrid!

Will be holding chat again next weds night

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

i am in chat if any wants to come have a natter!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey Ladies and Gents

Am in chat if you wana join me!

xxx


----------



## Misty C

MJ

Missed you last night as popped into chat. Not all my 'notify' emails come through, hence getting a new computer in the next few weeks (maybe months as DH ponders the decision again!).  

Speak to you soon.
Many thanks
Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

chat session now on

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi 

I am in chat for the next hour if anyone wants to join me!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey ladies and Gents

I will be heading into chat in a few mins- come join me- i will there till just after 9pm

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

come join us for a natter!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi

I will be in chat from about 8pm tonight! hope to see some of you there! 

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and gents

i am in chat now for a general chat night- in the adoption room

come join me- if you need the password please log into chat and double click my name to send me a PM in the chat room

Thanks

M J
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey ladies and Gents

Just to let you know i wont be about tomorrow night to do a chat session however will be hosting hcat next weds night from 7.45pm- all welcome for general chat about adoption, newbie chat and also adoptive parents chat!

hugs

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Just going into chat if anyone fancies a natter!

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi
i was wondering if i might join in  Hubby and i are currently talking about moving and have always wanted to foster as my hubby was.

Would love to find out what the timeline is and what to do next!

thanks xxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hiya
I always seem to miss the chat nights for one reason or another.

When will the next one be happening?

And any hints for entering the chat room, as I seem to remember having problems last time I tried??!!

Thanks

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

Chat is on this weds night at 8pm 

Ever- can you try and get inot chat for me and let me know if you get an error message

if anyone wants to joi chat and has got the adoption room password please PM me

thanks

Mez
xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks mj

I will try tomorrow night!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

- i am in chat now if you fancy a natter

x


----------



## everhopeful

HI!

Maybe I've missed the boat - AGAIN!!

Just trying to join the chat room now to see if anyones in, but I'm still waiting for the page to load!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ever

I have only just left chat- did it not let you in (silly question i am sure!)

xxx


----------



## Dame Edna

Hi MJ

I tried to get into the adoption chat room tonight for a quick natter.  However I failed   .  The screen where you have to enter a password came up once I clicked on the adoption room but it would not allow me to enter a password  as it was greyed out so you couldn't type??  

Hopefully it will be sorted for next week?  Do you know if there is a fault?

Oh well  
Dame Edna


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Dame

The bit where you put in the password is greyed out, you normally have to click into the box and then type. it let me in no probs.

If anyone ever has a prob and can not get into chat PM me as i have a FF page open while in chat on a weds night.

IF you can get into chat however not the adoption room then please double click on my name and it will let you speak to me via a mini chat screen and i can help you get into the chat room

hugs

Mez
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Just to let you all no that there is no chat next weds (5th Dec) as i am away

Chat will be on 12th Dec and 19th Dec

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Mez

I just got as far as "Please be patient, the page is loading" - a blank grey page which didn't change!

So will defo try again at the next chat night.


----------



## Dame Edna

Hi Mj

Thanks for your reply.

I have been in before and had no trouble typing into the password box but this time the whole thing was greyed out and it would not allow me to type despite clicking on it and trying.  I tried, I tried, I did, I did    There was definately something wrong though as I had no problem last time when the password box allowed me to type.

I'll try next chat if i am about and if I still can't get in I will post a message here during chat time ....  

Thanks for your help
Look forward to everyone's updates then ..
Dame Edna


----------



## cbizzies

Hi, I am wanting to enter the adoption chat room to find out more etc, but don't have access to the password.  Being new here, I also have no idea how to access this the password, or what the words PM me mean.  Can anyone help me please  

Thanks Ca x


----------



## LottieG

Hi there,
I want to chat too!!!!  having ivf in Jan but keeping all optins open - adoption is deffo on our list and we would like more info on how it all works...
Can't work out how to enter the adoption chat room - but will be in the lounge tonight if anyone fancies meeting there and then we can go into another room...

LottieG X


----------



## naoise

MJ 

I would be up for a chat on the 12th if that is OK could you send me the password to get in, lets hope I get in OK I could do with a chat.

LOVE K


----------



## LB

hi

can you send me a password for the 12th please and confirm time

many thanks
LB
X


----------



## LottieG

me too - i would like the password for the 12th - is there a set time?
Many thans LottieG xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

sorry havent replied sooner however been away all week.

I shall PM(private message) all those who have asked for the password

Chat starts from 8pm untill 10pm appriox

To get into chat just click on the chat button at the top of this screen and it will take you into chat, once in then double click on the adoption room and it will ask you for a password. once you put the password in it will then allow you intot he adoption room, anything written in this room can not be seen by other rooms however we can see as/when people come into the main chat room.

xx


----------



## sjm78

Can i have the password to please  
Thanks wigantwo


----------



## everhopeful

Morning,
me too please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Morningggggg Ever!  

Have sent you the password xx

Hey ladies 

Chat will start from 8pm until 10pm (approx)

look forward to talking to you all later

xxx


----------



## Dame Edna

Things are better regarding access but still a bit 'hit and miss' (java problem we think - although I am not sure?) so I 'hope' to chat for a bit tonight providing I can type in the password box!

'See you' hopefully tonight
Dame Edna


----------



## cbizzies

Thank you for sending me the password, but I comletely forgot that DH and I are out this evening.  Getting confused with how busy we are with the run up to Christmas.  Sorry ladies.

Ca x


----------



## everhopeful

Hi there guys!

I've clicked on the "chat" button.... I'm stuck now! It's come up with "page loading, please be patient" - the page is a big grey box....
how do I get past this point to get to passwords etc


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and Gents

Just to say i will be in chat from 8pm tonight

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

just heading into chat now- if anyone wants to join me who doesnt have the "adoption" room password just shout

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and gents

just to let you know the next chat night will be the 9th Jan - 8pm 

xxx


----------



## magenta

thanks MJ.  Sorry i wasn't at the last one (although you may have 'seen' me there. i logged on at 8pm and waited for everyone, went for my dinner and my bloomin' computer crashed on me!  Nevermind - will hear all your news in the new year.

magenta xx


----------



## Spaykay

Hello - I'm new...I've pm'd my details to MJ as I'd like to join your chat on the 9th as I am about to start the adoption process from Spain (I live here!)

Kay xxx


----------



## LB

hi

would you please let me know password for tomorrow

many thanks
LB


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

I am in chat now if anyone wants to join me!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies and Gents

Sadly no adoption chat tonight as i am full of cold/sore throat and dont plan on being up late tonight!

hope to be back for chat next weds night

xxxxxxx


----------



## LottieG

ahhh! hope you feel bettter soon!Sorry i've not been in - not had a pc on a weds eve so far! but still interested so keep me posted...
lots of love XXXXXXXX
LottieG


----------



## Spaykay

Awwww, hope you get better soon hun.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi ladies and Gents

I am in chat now and will be for about 45mins-60mins - sorry its not longer however i am shattered

feel free to come join me

xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sorry I missed you again tonight!

 Maybe next time!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ever

Sorry to have missed you

I will be in chat next Weds from 8.30pm until 10pm

love and hugs

Mez
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies and Gents

I am still poorly with this horrid cold/cough so no chat this week.

Chat for now will be changing to a tue's night as at the mo i cant do weds.

xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

ok, look after yourself...I think you've passed the cold onto me!  

Kay xxx


----------

